# glibc and NIS [SOLVED]

## nichocouk

Hi,

I'm quite lost here. It seems that after recent upgrade to glibc-2.11-r1 (I'm running ~amd64) I cannot look up my NIS server. The whole box is slowed down. If I remove all 'NIS' instances from my /etc/nsswitch.conf then at least the system is running at normal speed, but I need NIS to work!

Any idea?

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-tuxonice x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-tuxonice-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 10 Dec 2009 10:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo "

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_GB en fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo caps cddb cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga directfb dri dvd dvdread encode exif fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gimp gmp gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv icu imagemagick ipv6 java java6 jpeg ladspa lame latex lcms libnotify libsamplerate mad mmx mng modules motif mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack ncurses neXt nis nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plotutils png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection scanner session sndfile speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs taglib tcl tcpd tetex theora tiff tk truetype unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis wmf x264 xcomposite xine xorg xprint xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp2600n" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB en fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa radeonhd" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## nichocouk

Some additional information: at boot, the workstation spends a while on starting ypbind and then fails with the following message:

```
No NIS server found

ERROR: ypbind failed to start

```

Then later, it stalls for a while when starting the NFS daemon, and fails with the following error message:

```

rpc.nfsd: writing fd to kernel failed: errno 5 (Input/output error)

rpc.nfsd: unable to set any sockets for nfsd

* Starting NFS smnotify [ ok ]

* ERROR: nfs failed to start

```

After that, it takes ages and ages to try and start automounter (which is the crucial bit for me as my /home is on a automounted NIS partition).

My network configuration files /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/network (I'm not sure which one does what but I have the same info in both of them) are, as far as I can say, configured correctly for static IP address, default route, DNS and NIS servers.

I'll check the logs when I have a chance to finally log in.

Is there more info that would be useful for you networking gurus? If I fail to fix that, I'll have to get rid of gentoo and ask my administrator to put Ubuntu, and I won't be able to install what I like on my box   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nichocouk

OK, turns out that it was a problem with openrc settings rather than glibc or something else. details in this thread.

----------

